# MT.Wing Tsun?



## qwksilver61 (Aug 5, 2009)

Does anyone affiliated with GM LT's Wing Tsun know if the Billing's Montana branch is still open? (Sifu Steve Brandon) I heard there were a lot of schools that shifted to Sifu Webb does anyone know if the Georgia branch went this way? just curious....Currently there are no Wing Tsun schools here in Florida,
and only one of the EBMAS schools.need help,thanks


----------



## geezer (Aug 6, 2009)

Last I heard, by word of mouth, Sifu Brandon was still teaching WT with Leung Ting's US organization. I can't imagining him quitting. You know, tenacious as a "pit bull". But I really am just looking after my own training these days. I suggest you contact the heads of the different WT groups directly.


----------



## zepedawingchun (Aug 6, 2009)

qwksilver61 said:


> ...Currently there are no Wing Tsun schools here in Florida, and only one of the EBMAS schools.need help,thanks


 
Under the Francis Fong lineage, there is a school in Sarasota, Fla.  LaVonne Martin is the head instructor.  She is Wing Chun under Francis Fong, and JKD/Kali under Guru Dan Inosanto.  She's been in the martial arts for over 25 years.  If you don't mind training under a very skilled woman.  I've practiced with her from time to time in our instructor training program and she has some awesome hand skills.  Here is her website:

www.martinacademy.com


----------



## geezer (Aug 7, 2009)

qwksilver61 said:


> ....Currently there are no Wing Tsun schools here in Florida, and only one of the EBMAS schools.need help,thanks


 
Joe, let me ask you the same questions I've been asking myself lately. Namely, what are your objectives? Do you want to stay in WT? Do you want to have reasonably regular access to higher level instruction? Do you want to teach publicly or privately? How far do you want to prgress in the art, and how much time and money are you willing to invest?

Personally, I want to stay in the WT family, although I enjoy sharing with other WC stylists. I really don't want to teach commercially, and I don't have the ability, time, or money to commit what it would take to reach the highest levels of this art. I once remember Sifu Leung Ting saying that a person of decent ability and intelligence would need to invest about twenty or twenty-five hours a week in serious training to make good progress at the higher levels. That's four hours of training a day. Some of Kernschpect's guys train double that. And they are younger and more athletic than we are, with access to a whole community of WT experts at Schloss Langenzell. By contrast, I'm 54 years old, I have a career and family outside of the martial arts, and have limited access to advanced instruction. So I must be realistic.

On the other hand, I don't plan to give this up either. Not for another twenty or thirty years, at least. Last night I was doing kuo-sau with my instructor (my old si-dai). I was finally able to score some shots ...even overan him once. Of course he totally annihilated me the rest of the time. But it felt really good. Give me another six months and if I can't equal him, I'll at least be a worthwhile training partner for him. And if I get there, it'll be in a large part because of his generosity in helping me recover my skills after all these years. You need to find some people like that to train with. Hey, ever thought of visiting Arizona?


----------



## qwksilver61 (Aug 10, 2009)

you are right,most of the time I am working.the cat I trained for nearly a year has moved on to Wah Lum in Orlando,he realizes now what he missed out on by not committing to training,but what he doesn't realize is that much more will be expected of him training at the Wah Lum temple with the GM on the premises.I apologize if I got carried away,It's very frustrating to me to have to try to find a student who will commit or show any real interest.The area that I live in (please all take no offense) reminds me of Hee Haw.I am hoping to someday neatly package Wing Tzun and form a group so that one of the Sifu's will pay us a visit.My guy in Miami Tom Stuebe (Tech level) says that there are not enough people to sign up to bring Sifu Michael Casey or Sifu Emin to the area.I have been training alone for about 8 mos. now,depressed,one day I just said enough,fell off the wagon and quit practicing.That's my story....anywho...I will continue to search....or buy a dummy or learn the tenets just to stay moving...the quest goes on....and on.....won't get to Arizona unless I win big on the Lotto (ha!ha!)


----------



## Nabakatsu (Aug 10, 2009)

Epic Failure on my previous comment...

(edited 5 seconds after posted)


----------



## qwksilver61 (Aug 14, 2009)

Considering the area that I live in is a depressed area,the Space center is winding down,and the only thing that drives the local economy is Tourism.
If I lived say,in a city...I believe things would be different,maybe.I love to teach people new things and to watch them make progress while keeping my own skills honed.The only selling point I believe would be a nice *personal* defense package,maybe combat hand-gunning along with martial skills,as well as being able to diffuse  potentially violent situations,cane,stick skills.I'm still working on it,and no I have not failed....there is more than one way to skin a cat......
The way they sell Tae Kwon Do in this area is likened to Wal Mart....I had an instructor (demos at the local mall on the weekend) tell me after I asked "interesting,little ones with Black belts how is this possible? He said;so long as the parents are happy in knowing their children are making rapid progress they will continue to pay....hey that's the way it goes you know,do what can you do...it keeps the doors open!" 
That's Wal Mart...and Mc Donald's too! gag me.....later....


----------

